# New addition



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Picked this beauty up from one of my partners. The wife actually likes this one ! I don't think I've seen one like it before. Most Sigs in Kalifornia are all black for some reason.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice......

Lateck,


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

Nice, hope you like it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Already ordered the E2 kit for it. I love the grip on the new E2's. Any comments from E2 owners ?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my E2 kit.

Fellow forum member Robert Burke has or had some for sale at a excellent price.

Robert Burke (972) 342-2717 or [email protected].

The Sig Armorer | Robert C. Burke, Sig Certified Armorer, Dealer, and Pistolsmith

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 229 9mm e2 and love it......just shot 250 flawless rds Sat.......


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I picked up an E2 kit from GT Distributors for $47.00. Can't pass that up. Another $5 for the short mainspring.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

I have an older P229, and a buddy of mine just got an E2. I was very interested to handle it and try out the grip. Maybe it's just that that's what I'm familiar with, or maybe it's a hand size issue, but I like the old style grip better.

Congrats to hud on a good looking acquisition.


----------

